# my other mouse just had babies (a little early)



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all
Just to let everyone know my other mouse just had her babies. I was in the shed feeding them all treats and the next minute she was giving birth!! I only seperated her from the male two days a go making it 18 days tops being pregnant. So i guess shes had them a little early. I could see 6 babies, maybe 7 possibly 8!! 
http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2019867610105817008ItvtXV
http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2293043800105817008GvOKkK
Here`s some pic`s i took yesterday, just over 24hr before giving birth. I`m so excited i haven`t turned my pic`s around before posting them  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

opps  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

I`ve managed to get some pic`s of the babies at 14 hrs old. She doesn`t seem as paranoid as my other mouse and i think there might be up to 10 babies  


And here`s Mum

greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, Congratulations!


----------

